# Distributed filesystem



## schmurfy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,
I need to share data between FreeBSD and linux hosts and I was curious if someone already did that and how. I am currently considering glusterfs (the server will be a linux host) with fuse on linux client side and nfs on FreeBSD client side but I have not yet done any benchmarks on performance for this solution.

I would love to here what you did if have a working solution to this problem.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 6, 2011)

There might not be anyone actively working on a FreeBSD port of GlusterFS any more. FUSE also has bad performance from past experience.

Perhaps plain old NFS will do the trick?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 6, 2011)

Couldn't you just create a separate NFS server that shares the data to the FreeBSD and Linux systems?


----------



## schmurfy (Feb 6, 2011)

I am interested in some features provided by glusterfs: replication between two hosts mainly but without a glusterfs client those features won't work anyway.
I am looking into a way to achieve the same but between FreeBSD and linux:
The way glusterfs works is that If I have two replicated data servers the clients will write to both of them and read from the master (or pick a random one, I am not sure) and if one of the servers goes down the other will become the master. As soon as the other one is up data wil get replicated and the original master will get back to work.

I speak about glusterfs because it is the best one I have found yet but sadly as dennylin93 said it is not maintained on FreeBSD.

I never really used NFS but since it is not really an alternative I don't plan to really look into it.
And while my real need is a Linux/FreeBSD solution I really want to hear if there is an existing FreeBSD/FreeBSD solution to this problem


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some pages that may help:

GlusterFS
Gluster 2.0.9 under FreeBSD

It seems that an older version of GlusterFS may work although there might be some bugs to iron out.

It is also possible that someone may be working on a new port. Try asking on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list to see if anyone is making progress on this.


----------



## schmurfy (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers but seriously even under a FreeBSD only environment is there no way to build a distributed filesystem ?Oo
Most of the solution I came across do not support FreeBSD and those supporting it are dead or no longer support it, the ones which come back often are:
Coda (dead), Lustre, DRBD, GlusterFS.


----------



## aragon (Feb 9, 2011)

FreeBSD's equivalent of DRBD is HAST.

The rest I don't know about, but curious to know if you get them working.


----------

